# I think I want one of these



## ReformedWretch (Dec 3, 2006)

This thing is amazing!







-30 GB multimedia device holds tens of thousands of photos, up to 120 hours of video, and up to 15,000 songs

It also comes in a 60GB hard drive model which I think I will get. You can dedicate a section of the hard drive for PC storage on the go, which is awesome. I could dedicate 20gigs and still have 40 left for the cool stuff this thing can do! 

-4.3-inch WQVGA wide aspect, high-resolution TFT LCD screen delivers crisp, clear details

A beautiful screen display that rivals or even beats the PSP screen! 480 x 272 resolution with 262,144 colors 

-Built-in Compact Flash memory card slot lets you transfer pictures directly from your camera

Very cool to be able to plug your flash cards into this to transfer fiels to or from this!

- Connect the Vision W to a projector or TV with the included AV cable

NICE feature!

-FM Radio

Pretty cool

-Day Planner

calendar, address book, etc. you can sync it to Windows and transfer all your info. With my job, I NEED this feature on a hand held device.

-Rechargeable battery up to 13 hours of music, or 4.5 hours of movies.

-Voice recorder-Again, at my job I have many meetings that I could really use this for as well as my Podcasts (when I get ideas I could record them and then transfer it to my PC!)

-Finally, creative sells many accessories that would be nice like; CF Adapter, case, screen protector, car charger and IR Remote


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh, great! ..... Now I want one!

Thanks a lot, Adam!  


Quanto costa, senor?

And is this thing considered a PDA, or something else?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 3, 2006)

It's just a "multimedia device". The 30gb version is 300 (280 on Amazon) and the 60GB version is 400.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 10, 2006)

This review has me SOLD on getting one for Christmas!

Amazing!, September 30, 2006
Reviewer: Jon Almada

I just got my Zen Vison W yesterday. Pulled it out of the box and had it up and running within 30 minutes. The entire package is well thought out with an AC adapter, decent earbuds and a well designed software package for importing content into the player.

I took about one hour to import my music to the player and also used the Zencast service to import Rocketboom and other video broadcasts to the player with zero problems. The import process for RSS-driven videocasts (no, I won't use the i*od word, since a certain fruit-based company is using legal tactics to go after anyone who even utters the word now). The Zencast service that Creative sponsors is just great and really is simple to use for both the Zen Vision and Zen touch players I have. I hope Creative extends the service with more functionality and features over time.

I'm still working out how to load videos from my Directv Tivo, but overall, this is an amazing package. The only weak area I see is that the FM radio is a bit insensitive for folks like me who live further out in the boonies. I was able to pick up stations and feel that if I were closer in to the city, I'd do just fine.

Powerup switch is sort of unique with a momentary contact switch that takes a little getting used to. At first, I thought I had a broken switch and then it became clear that this was all designed in. I'm going to be careful when turning the unit on and off, since I never have liked momentary spring-driven switches - They just seem to break unless you are very careful. I would expect that Creative used high-quality components for the switch.

Powering off uses the same switch with a momentary hold to signal the system to shutdown. The system powers off and on in a matter of seconds and despite complaints about similar units being slow, I don't see what the big deal is. Where else can you get this kind of performance, quality and sheer information storage? If it takes a second to get things to work, so be it - Frankly, I think it is a very good balance that Creative achieved with technology, form, function and limitations. In other words - They did great!

I was surprised that the sound w/o earbuds, using the inboard speaker was as good as it was. It can overdrive a bit, but honestly, it is just fine for watching videos in quiet locations and the sound is clean and just loud enough for most needs.

I was very pleased with the video quality. The screen quality is outstanding and the angle of view is *very* good. I have yet to try hooking the output to my Westinghouse LCD, but I'll bet it'll be amazing.

The photo section is great too - I was able to transfer all my photographs quickly and the ability to play through the pictures is just great. Very nicely done. I also took one picture and zoomed in on a spot I liked and used that zoom picture for my wallpaper. Yep, they have wallpaper that can change just like on a PC and it really is pretty cool.

Getting data into the system is easy and just involves a USB cable and plugging into a standard Windows XP box. I was up and running in minutes. The battery charge time states 3 hours on the box, but it seemed like I was topped off in far less time, so I'll have to see how it goes over time.

The only weird thing is how to set the time and date. Takes a bit of fudging to work the menus and figure how to do it, but overall, it was pretty easy. The alarm feature was interesting too... I'd guess you really need to set the volume high to make it work and I'd suggest future versions of the Zen incorporate a small buzzer or pleasant chime to make this feature shine more.

Creative hit a home run with this unit and this should be the standard for all portable video. Huge screen, easy to operate menu and high quality. I'm glad I've always stuck with Creative - they always give exceptional quality and functionality for a great price. I recommend this player highly and think you'll be glad you bought it if you go for it.

By the way, all my friends and family were blown away when they saw it... ;>) I'm happy with the product and will be using it for a long time to come.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 10, 2006)

(Golum speaks) We wants it! We wants the Precious!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 11, 2006)

Whoa, glad I waited, look at this thing!

http://www.amazon.com/Archos-500870-Portable-Digital-Recorder/dp/B000HAVWUA/ref=pd_ys_qtk_wl/105-5060519-4582833


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 11, 2006)

Bought!

The ARCHOS media player with Recording dock. It's just too cool to pass up. It's like a portable Tivo/MP3 player/picture viewer/Voice Recorder. The Creative I was thinking about had a date book and FM radio included, but the Tivo like function of the Archo is a much better feature that's missing from the Creative.











I can't wait until it arrives! For example, one thing I can do is record Smallville when I am at work, and since a few of my girls like it as well, I can bring the ARCHO out and hook it up to the house TV and watch the recorded program with the girls who are interested.

Our school has a TV station that I would like to show my parents, well with this I can record it and take it up when I go to visit.

My wife has wanted an ipod for some time in her car so now I can give her mine and use the Archo as my new MP3 player in my car. Then when taking my wife shopping I can catch up on Day Break while I wait in the car for her to finish up, as I am always finished shopping way before her.

Very pleased with this purchase!


----------



## believer (Dec 11, 2006)

*Get Rid Of The Ipod???????????*

 Brett says................... "Suuuuuurrrrrre you are!!." You'll keep them both... 


Looks real good .



KEEP THE IPOD(Brett)

love ya,

Mom


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 11, 2006)

See the Woot! deal of the day.


----------

